# Would like to sheepshead



## The Best Wife Ever (Dec 12, 2013)

Heading down to St. Marys finally after 2months of no fishing. I work way too much! I would like to catch some sheepshead haven't had any luck yet. Well i did buy some from fish market. Any suggestions would help and be greatly appreciated. This will be a short trip heading back up north Sat. Night


----------



## doeboy1 (Dec 12, 2013)

I always catch fish at the jetties but it looks like its going to be rough the next few days. I don't have any inshore spots so i can't help you there. We had fiddlers and oysters last weekend, the bite was more on fiddlers.


----------



## gafshr (Dec 12, 2013)

Any bridge or dock should have sheepshead hanging close.


----------



## Bpruitt (Dec 12, 2013)

I don't know if it works in GA but in La the first bridge or two inside passes are usually good. Take a flat shovel and scrape the barnacles off of some at low tide then fish fiddlers under a slip float there when it comes back up.Old dock pilings and marina warfs as good too.


----------



## The Best Wife Ever (Dec 13, 2013)

Thanks all for the tips. late start today cuz of work. Went to the north jetty yup pretty rough. Took off over to dungeness caught two Shhepshead just before we had to head back in. Heading back out early tomorrow maybe this time I,ll catch a bunch. Keep y'all posted.


----------



## The Best Wife Ever (Dec 14, 2013)

What a crappy day for fishing after running from the wind and rain caught no sheepshead only two trout. Headed in early to clean boat and eat at Willies BBQ. coming back in Feb. thinking Ill get hubby and I a guide for Valentines. sense were still so new at this salt water fishing.


----------



## doeboy1 (Dec 15, 2013)

Feb will be a much better month for sheepshead, weather permitting of course.


----------



## gafshr (Dec 15, 2013)

This might help.


----------



## The Best Wife Ever (Jan 3, 2014)

Great video thanks. Well got some Gortex waterproof wind gear for Christmas looks like ill be fishing in St Mary's in January. Febuary is too far away to test out new gear.


----------



## Sharkfighter (Jan 3, 2014)

Nice video, thanks


----------



## jfish (Jan 4, 2014)

Get out of my sheepshead holes .









Just kidding lol


----------



## inthesticks (Jan 9, 2014)

*Harris neck dock*

Would this work up around the Harris neck boat ramp?
I am so new to fishing in this area I have no clue where to start but your video sure helped just need a few more pointers from someone. Would even be interested in hiring a guide to take me out and show me how to rig and where to fish.  I have a place and a boat at shellman bluff


----------



## Fishdog31024 (Jan 12, 2014)

Bpruitt:
A Judge I know in Savannah told me the other gay that DNR is writing tickets to people scraping barnacles off pilings. The charge is " Disturbing marine life." Don't let "the man" see you.


----------



## Bpruitt (Jan 12, 2014)

Fishdog31024 said:


> Bpruitt:
> A Judge I know in Savannah told me the other gay that DNR is writing tickets to people scraping barnacles off pilings. The charge is " Disturbing marine life." Don't let "the man" see you.



That's sad.


----------

